# Vw Beetle Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Kit - OCT SALE $5 Off + Free Shipping



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

*October BLAU™ Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF) Filter Change Kit SALE*



**$5.00 OFF + FREE SHIPPING*

2005-2010 Jetta Mk V w/ 2.5L 5 Cyl 20 Valve Engine
2010-2010 Jetta Mk VI w/ 2.5L 5 Cyl 20 Valve Engine

2010-2010 Golf Mk VI w/ 2.5L 5 Cyl 20 Valve Engine

2006-2010 Passat Mk V 2WD w/ 2.0L 4 Cyl 16 Valve Turbo Engine
2006-2008 Passat Mk V 2WD w/ 3.6L 6 Cyl 24 Valve VR6 Engine

2006-2010 Beetle Models w/ 2.5L 5 Cyl 20 Valve Non-Turbo and 6 speed Tiptronic Transmission

2006-2009 Rabbit w/ 2.5L 5 Cyl 20 Valve and Transmission Type 09G






**$5.00 OFF + FREE SHIPPING*

2008-2008 Golf Mk V R32 w/ Transmission Type 02E
2006-2009 Golf Mk V and VI GTI w/ 2.0L Turbo and Transmission Type 02E
2010-2011 Golf Mk VI w/ 2.0L TDI and Transmission Type 02E

2005-2006 Jetta Mk V w/ 1.9L TDI
2006-2010 Jetta Mk V w/ 2.0L 4 Cyl Turbo and TDI Models
2010-2010 Jetta Mk VI w/ 2.0L 4 Cyl Turbo and TDI Models

2002-2008 Beetle w/ 1.9L TDI and 6 Speed Gear Box (DSG) Transmissions

2007-2010 Eos w/ 2.0L 4 Cylinder 16 Valve Turbo
2007-2008 Eos w/ 3.2L 6 Cylinder 24 Valve VR6






**$5.00 OFF + FREE SHIPPING*

2002-2005 Beetle w/ 1.8L 4 Cyl 20 Valve Turbo and 6 Speed Tiptronic Transmission
2002-2005 Beetle w/ 2.0L 4 Cyl 8 Valve Non-Turbo and 6 Speed Tiptronic Transmission

2003-2006 TT Non-Quattro w/ 1.8L 4 Cylinder and 6 Speed Tiptronic Transmissions




*OCTOBER SALES - Ends 10/31/2011*
$5 OFF + Free Serpentine Arm + Free Shipping on Select Timing Belt Kits
$10 to $15 OFF + Free Shipping on Select BLAU™ Shock Kits
$5 OFF Select Ignition Wire Sets
Overstock Sale + Free Shipping on Select Front Control Arm Kits
Sale Prices on Tie Rod Boot Kits
Sale Prices on Oil Filters
Sale Prices on Windshield Wipers



*Sale prices, free shipping, and free gift specials on select kits only. Free ground shipping to the contiguous 48 US states. Offer Ends 10/31/11. Subject to change without notice.

*Blauparts' Vw Parts Department*


----------

